# shall bear the meaning



## raluca_ene14

"and the words in the first column of the Schedule hereinbelow shall bear the meaning given to these in the second column".


----------



## anto33

...iar cuvintele din prima coloană a schemei de mai jos vor avea acelaşi înţeles (vor păstra înţelesul) dat celor din coloana a doua.


----------



## raluca_ene14

mulţumesc frumos


----------



## stefana

"iar cuvintele din prima coloană a tabelului din acest document prezentat mai jos vor păstra înţelesul dat acestora in coloana a doua".
 
Poate gresesc dar, de obicei in contracte exista un tabel in care sunt explicati termenii folositi in acel contract. In prima coloana sunt trecute cuvintele iar in a doua coloana este explicatia lor (sensul, intelesul), care intr-adevar "va fi acelasi" pt tot contractul.
 
herein - din prezenta, din documentul prezent...nu trebuie tradus neaparat (cum bine a facut anto33)
o zi buna


----------



## stefana

nu ma deranjeaza sa aud alte pareri....ar fi chiar benefic


----------



## anto33

Această "schedule" poate fi un tabel, o anexă, un plan etc. Eu am încercat să traduc "bear the meaning".


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos Stefana!


----------

